# New Subwoofer from JL Audio to CC cars



## jpcacosta (Apr 7, 2006)

What can I say? It's small, powerful, and it has a great sound. I had two of them in previous vehicles and they really add the fun to the daily commute. You could power it with the tiny JL XD300/1 or a JL JX500/1.

Thanks JL Audio :beer:


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool, Gotta love the stealth install. As a complete stereo newb what would using one with the standard premium 8 system entail?


----------



## jpcacosta (Apr 7, 2006)

It works with any CC BUT the V6 models. You'll be amazed by the sound of this box. Super high quality.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

650 for a box and a jl10w3 is pricey as hell


----------



## jpcacosta (Apr 7, 2006)

kimchi29 said:


> 650 for a box and a jl10w3 is pricey as hell


I agree but it's a great solution for those who want better sound from their factory audio system without installing a BIG box in the trunk.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Already have two of the subs just need a box wonder if they will sell just the box without the woofer.


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

Same here, but the price pf the sub is not so high, there well probably not be much of a advantage in buying an empty stealth box.

Waiting until someone buys one and gives us feedback about the quality of sound.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Also a good solution*

This solutions i think is good from JL Audio.
But follow this link, and you can see how i did it with my car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5467728-My-Passat-CC-R-line-and-the-modification.


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

CC R line said:


> This solutions i think is good from JL Audio.
> But follow this link, and you can see how i did it with my car.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5467728-My-Passat-CC-R-line-and-the-modification.


Ok, nice. But as i have no spare wheel, i would like to keep the sparewheel space empty for luggage. And probably will have to make the stealth box myself. (not so difficult with fiberglass) price and availabilty in Belgium....
Other solution is a real box for a 12 inch sub in the sparewheel tyre place. but, hey, did i say i would like to keep that area free?

Other, how does the sub sound? do you just put it under the mat and keep everything closed?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I really wouldn't want to tackle doing a box myself on the under part. JL is very specific with their measurements for boxes to sound right, it's half the reason i'd rather buy my box from jl in the first place.


----------



## AJToz21 (Oct 17, 2005)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> JL is very specific with their measurements for boxes to sound right, it's half the reason i'd rather buy my box from jl in the first place.


This is why you pay $650. Part is convenience but the other part is engineering. All JL Stealthboxes are made to sound good in the specific car/enclosure they are made for.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AJToz21 said:


> This is why you pay $650. Part is convenience but the other part is engineering. All JL Stealthboxes are made to sound good in the specific car/enclosure they are made for.


Honestly i've had a few just random sub boxes and after throwing my jl in them yes they do make a nice sound, but after finding boxes built to spec I realize the sound is just so much better.


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Honestly i've had a few just random sub boxes and after throwing my jl in them yes they do make a nice sound, but after finding boxes built to spec I realize the sound is just so much better.


 Do you have this new box already? and if yes, how is the sound?


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just installed my amp and two Kicker 10's in my 2012 CC yesterday. Wasn't too bad at all. The hardest part was running the wires. I'm so glad JL came out with this box. I can vouch for the W3's and they sound fantastic. My buddy has on 10W3 in his Audi and it just the perfect amount of bass. I haven't heard this new box, but I'm sure it will be up to JL's standards, plus it will be great to have a trunk to use as well. Hopefully we can find it a little cheaper in a few months after they get in other online sites.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

This link at the JL Audio site shows the subwoofer selling for $600 ($50 off), but it does not look to include an amplifier. 

http://www.jlaudio.com/product/54216.103634.6720.80153.0/CC 

For those of us who are not expert installers and will likely need to have this installed by an audio shop, what is the total outlay one can expect to pay for the CC Stealthbox, a small JL Audio amp and the installation? My car has the RCD-510 head unit which apparently does not have line-level outputs. 

On a related note, how good would the system sound with this being the only upgrade, i.e. no additional amps or upgraded speakers? I am willing to spend under a grand to get a significant sound upgrade; I just don't want to spend that much on this subwoofer for it to be the first step in the audio system upgrade. This is going to be the extent of it for me.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

:banghead: Since when did the CC come with a V6?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.jlaudio.com/cs110-wx-car-audio-basswedge-subwoofer-systems-93262 

Or buy this for $112, and get essentially the same audio performance, but without the custom stealth enclosure.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

RudydG said:


> Ok, nice. But as i have no spare wheel, i would like to keep the sparewheel space empty for luggage. And probably will have to make the stealth box myself. (not so difficult with fiberglass) price and availabilty in Belgium....
> Other solution is a real box for a 12 inch sub in the sparewheel tyre place. but, hey, did i say i would like to keep that area free?
> 
> Other, how does the sub sound? do you just put it under the mat and keep everything closed?


 It sounds very good, and will only get better when i have played it for some while. Give me that extra bass i was missing. 
And yes, the mat is placed as ordinary in closed possision.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> http://www.jlaudio.com/cs110-wx-car-audio-basswedge-subwoofer-systems-93262
> 
> Or buy this for $112, and get essentially the same audio performance, but without the custom stealth enclosure.


 In truth, since it is behind the trunk lining, it is stealth enough so long as it fits.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fyi...I have been using JL Audio speakers since the early 90's. Great product, and worth every penny!! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*JL Stealthbox......*

Great component! 

I had a JL Stealthbox in my Honda S2000, along with JL amps, Dynaudio speakers and Alpine headunit. Couldn't have sounded better. You're missing a lot without the Sub! 

Worth every penny if you want *the best* sound...... 

Terry


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Fyi...I have been using JL Audio speakers since the early 90's. Great product, and worth every penny!! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 I have an old JL 12w3v2, and never heard a better sub. Warm and pleasant sound. 
Can throw it in the wheelspace. Together with Helix blue amplifier and Bit ten Dsp controller.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been a car Audi enthusiast for years. JL is some of the best woofers made. But IMO Image Dynamics make the best "musically" sound subs hands down. They may not thump as hard but as I don't listen to any real heavy bass music they work great for me.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Wish i went this route. 

I have 2 10's in my trunk and it takes up a lot of space. 

How much is it?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JLJetta said:


> :banghead: Since when did the CC come with a V6?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I am still in the dark as to what pieces are involved in installing this JL Audio stealthbox and how much the whole thing is going to cost. Would this significantly improve the sound quality if the stock speakers are kept and no external amp is added to the head unit for something beyond the stock 4 x 20 W output.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You need the speaker, an amp, and you can then connect to the speaker level outputs of the factory RCD-510. (Many amps have speaker level inputs). That's what I am doing with my CC : I bought the JL 10 inch subwoofer (CS110-WX $112), and bought a JL JX250 mono subwoofer amp on Ebay for $117. The amp has a built-in adjustable crossover.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> You need the speaker, an amp, and you can then connect to the speaker level outputs of the factory RCD-510. (Many amps have speaker level inputs). That's what I am doing with my CC : I bought the JL 10 inch subwoofer (CS110-WX $112), and bought a JL JX250 mono subwoofer amp on Ebay for $117. The amp has a built-in adjustable crossover.


 Unless the amp you select says it has this feature, I would suggest getting a line output converter that corrects for the bass EQ pull off that the RCD-510 does when you turn the volume up. The sub isn't going to get much of a useable signal with the headunit's shooting it in the foot like that. I have been very happy with the MTX Re-Q5. The Audiosound Rc-2i also does EQ correction. 

I haven't added a sub to my system yet, but replacing the factory speakers with 3 ways in the front and two ways in the rear along with an amp and bass correcting LOC has made a world of difference.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> I've been a car Audi enthusiast for years. JL is some of the best woofers made. But IMO Image Dynamics make the best "musically" sound subs hands down. They may not thump as hard but as I don't listen to any real heavy bass music they work great for me.


 +1 on ID subs...


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

So I'm thinking about getting this but...I know if you try to use aftermarket speakers with a factory head unit, you throw off the equalization curve and generally get a static hiss in the background without a digital equalizer. 

Does anyone know if that will happen by simply adding a subwoofer and sub amp into the system while keeping the stock speakers and head unit?


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

jbcc said:


> So I'm thinking about getting this but...I know if you try to use aftermarket speakers with a factory head unit, you throw off the equalization curve and generally get a static hiss in the background without a digital equalizer.
> 
> Does anyone know if that will happen by simply adding a subwoofer and sub amp into the system while keeping the stock speakers and head unit?


 You get more boom boom, that's for sure, but the limitation of the main system stays there. (not enough power to drive the existing speakers, and no possibilty to cut the low's on the existing speakers, which they can't handle anyway , so that low power (


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

jbcc said:


> So I'm thinking about getting this but...I know if you try to use aftermarket speakers with a factory head unit, you throw off the equalization curve and generally get a static hiss in the background without a digital equalizer.
> 
> Does anyone know if that will happen by simply adding a subwoofer and sub amp into the system while keeping the stock speakers and head unit?


 
just get this: 

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarA...utm_campaign=google_shopping_Price_Comparison 

I'm running a mono amp and a competition sub with my stock rcd510 and speakers. works perfect


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> just get this:
> 
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarA...utm_campaign=google_shopping_Price_Comparison
> 
> I'm running a mono amp and a competition sub with my stock rcd510 and speakers. works perfect


 +1 on the Re-Q5. I'm using one and it works great. Beware of onlinecarstereo.com though. Based on my limited experience with them, they aren't exactly scammers, but the situation was a bit sketch. If you buy something from them, definitely use paypal so you can use it to negotiate a refund rather than having to rely on the company itself.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

VdubTX said:


>


 got me laughing without effort! :thumbup:


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

dcbc said:


> +1 on the Re-Q5. I'm using one and it works great. Beware of onlinecarstereo.com though. Based on my limited experience with them, they aren't exactly scammers, but the situation was a bit sketch. If you buy something from them, definitely use paypal so you can use it to negotiate a refund rather than having to rely on the company itself.


 I'm sure the re-q5 is better, I don't a clue what the difference is between the re-q and re-q5. But they both work! lol :thumbup:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> I'm sure the re-q5 is better, I don't a clue what the difference is between the re-q and re-q5. But they both work! lol :thumbup:


Just has 5 (4 and a mono sub channel) channels. Not currently using the sub channel because I don't have a sub. Have the wiring run for it though.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> http://www.jlaudio.com/cs110-wx-car-audio-basswedge-subwoofer-systems-93262
> 
> Or buy this for $112, and get essentially the same audio performance, but without the custom stealth enclosure.


This seems like a very similar product... why is it $500 cheaper?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Other than the standard (non-custom) enclosure shape, the woofer driver used in the $110 version is a lower cost unit. The basic frequency response performance is about the same, the maximum cone excursion is less, which would translate to lower maximum SPL. Not much of an issue, unless you are trying to win a car audio SPL contest....


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Other than the standard (non-custom) enclosure shape, the woofer driver used in the $110 version is a lower cost unit. The basic frequency response performance is about the same, the maximum cone excursion is less, which would translate to lower maximum SPL. Not much of an issue, unless you are trying to win a car audio SPL contest....


Im exposing my ignorance here but what is SPL?


----------



## Antrocco (Sep 5, 2007)

Donjonson said:


> Im exposing my ignorance here but what is SPL?


Sound Pressure Level.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Antrocco said:


> Sound Pressure Level.


So if I just want to add some base to the car and not blow out my eardrums is this overkill? sound pressure level sounds intimidating!


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

I would do it if they offer that setup with one 12" JL sub. I've only run JL equipment in my past vehicles, and have always been impressed. 

Has anyone hooked up this setup to the stock VW head unit and been pleased with the performance?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry for digging up this old thread, but I am without my car for a week and am considering adding a sub. Can someone tell me how much room I have behind the driver's side panel in the trunk. I will probably not get the JL Stealth based on price, but want to figure out what sized enclosure I can fit back there.


----------

